# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  freeBsd σε Compact flash

## Tsitourman

θελω να στεισω freeBsd σε Compact flash 1gb για το Alix3c με ubiquiti xr5 5gh.
καμια βοηθεια??
κατεβασα απο αυτον τον server ολα τα αρχεια
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/relea ... MAGES/7.2/

πως και ποιο αρχειο θα κανω instal για να δουλέψει το Alix3c

thks

----------


## papashark

> θελω να στεισω freeBsd σε Compact flash 1gb για το Alix3c με ubiquiti xr5 5gh.
> καμια βοηθεια??
> κατεβασα απο αυτον τον server ολα τα αρχεια
> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/relea ... MAGES/7.2/
> 
> πως και ποιο αρχειο θα κανω instal για να δουλέψει το Alix3c
> 
> thks


Ο "θελω να κανω δικτυο με ενα φιλο μου" ξαναχτυπά...

Μήπως δεν έχεις καταλάβει τους όρους χρήσης ?

----------


## JB172

Το ότι του πρότειναν την ubiquiti xr5 για link 500 μέτρων που το βάζεις;  ::  
Ολα τα σφάζω όλα τα μαχαιρώνω.... Turbo, injection και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα...

----------


## Tsitourman

ρε φιλε ο κολλητος μου ειναι συνδεμενος με ενα λινκ του ηρακλειου. το θεμα ειναι οτι και εγω θελω να δυνδεθω μεσω αυτου. καμια αλλη απαντηση δεν μπορεις να δωσεις??

----------


## Tsitourman

οταν σας ρωτανε κατι να μην δινετε ασχετες απαντησεις αλλα σωστες και τεκμηριωμενες απαντησεις.
ρωτησα πως θα στεισω freebsd σε compact flash 1gb. Γινεται???

καμια σωστη απαντηση??

----------


## Tsitourman

μου προτειναν καρτα στα 5Ghz διοτι εδω που μενω η μπαντα ειναι ελευθερη.

εχεις να προτεινεις κατι αλλο??

----------


## Valis

> οταν σας ρωτανε κατι να μην δινετε ασχετες απαντησεις αλλα σωστες και τεκμηριωμενες απαντησεις.
> ρωτησα πως θα στεισω freebsd σε compact flash 1gb. Γινεται???
> 
> καμια σωστη απαντηση??



Σου φαινόμαστε για technical support εσένα και του φίλου σου;

Η σωστή απάντηση είναι ότι εσύ όταν ρωτάς κάτι καλά θα κάνεις να διαβάζεις τους όρους χρήσης. Αντε μην έρθω στην περιοχή σου και καβατζώσω την μπάντα σου  ::  ::  :: .

Η ευγένεια είναι αρετή και εσύ σίγουρα δεν την έχεις, αν θέλεις να απαιτείς τεκμηριωμένες απαντήσεις να πας να πληρώσεις να τις πάρεις. Δόξα τω θεω υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές εταιρίες έτοιμες να σου πουλήσουν την γνώση που θέλεις.

----------


## Valis

> μου προτειναν καρτα στα 5Ghz διοτι εδω που μενω η μπαντα ειναι ελευθερη.
> 
> εχεις να προτεινεις κατι αλλο??



Σόρρυ ξέχασα, έχω να σου προτείνω φλυφιτζούρι...

----------


## Tsitourman

Φιλε Valis και υπολοιποι θα μπορουσατε να ρωτισετε πρωτα τι θελω να κανω με αυτα που εχω αγορασει. δεν νομιζω οτι παραβιαζω τους ορους χρησης του παρον site. διοτι και εγω προσπαθω να μπω στο wmn του ηρακλειου. Απλα θελω να συνδεθω μεσω ενους φιλου μου που αυτος ειναι ειδη συνδεμενος.
Να το περιγραψω πιο απλα?? δεν γινεται.
απλα το μιχανακι που αγορασα διαβασα τρεχει με τα παρακατω interface μεσω Compact Flash

FreeBsd
OpenBsd
FreeDos
MS-Dos 5.0

----------


## JB172

Ο φίλος σου σε ποιόν κόμβο είναι συνδεμένος και με ποιόν τρόπο/εξοπλισμό;

----------


## papashark

> Ο φίλος σου σε ποιόν κόμβο είναι συνδεμένος και με ποιόν τρόπο/εξοπλισμό;


Δεν του λέει γιατί είναι τσακωμένοι  ::  

Πάντως MS DOS 5.0 για μένα θα ήταν η πρώτη επιλογή για το alix.

----------


## The Undertaker

chill guys!

----------


## vtsafantakis

ρε παιδιά, MS DOS για alix ? την σύνδεση στον κόμβο πως θα την κάνω, η με ένα αλλο AP ??? ελα τώρα π βράζει...  ::

----------


## θανάσης

> Να το περιγραψω πιο απλα?? δεν γινεται.
> απλα το μιχανακι που αγορασα διαβασα τρεχει με τα παρακατω interface μεσω Compact Flash
> 
> FreeBsd
> OpenBsd
> FreeDos
> MS-Dos 5.0





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vtsafantakis
> 
> ρε παιδιά, MS DOS για alix ? την σύνδεση στον κόμβο πως θα την κάνω, η με ένα αλλο AP ??? ελα τώρα π βράζει...


Ο Tsitourman ξέρει μάλλον.

----------


## vtsafantakis

μα που ειναι αυτος ?  ::

----------

